# Garage rack



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just wondering if anybody has any experience of the Fiamma under bed twin garage bike rails.I have two adult bikes to store under the bed in the garage but Do the rails waste too much space I wonder ?
If they do waste too much space is there alternative way of securing the bikes in the garage ? 

Thanks in advance .


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Never found a need for specialist rails in the past when we had a garage, just used ratchet straps and some pipe insulation over part of the frames


----------



## chipster (Oct 8, 2013)

I found rails waste too much space. In the end opted for a rad fazz holder where I just remove front wheels. Leaves plenty of room and the bikes are separate and well secured.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We put the Fiamma rack in our garage, but soon found the lower rails to hold the wheels in place were a pain to get the bikes in. We just use the top clamps now to hold the bikes upright, and all the other clutter keeps them in place.

The lower rails are in the shed with all the other useless items we have acumilated over 20 years of motorhoming,"just in case" we may need them in the future!

Colin


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I've always thought the Fiamma slide out double cycle rack to be a good idea if you've got about £400 to spend.

You can slide the rack out and then unhitch them without grovelling in the garage. I note the pics in the catalogue show the handlebars turned round to be parallel with the bike frame to save more lateral space.

However, with the handlebars turned round you might find you don't have enough vertical clearance at the garage door to actually slide the bikes out - so worth checking. Also, the slide out mechanism has to be mounted quite high in order to get over the door sill.

I've seen other people use this type rack so they must work ok. You really need to mount the bikes front and back so the handlebars don't foul each other.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMLS said:


> Never found a need for specialist rails in the past when we had a garage, just used ratchet straps and some pipe insulation over part of the frames


We only use ratchet straps and as long as only the straps come into contact and not the rachet bits there is no damage.

We also use other rachet straps to secure heavy items(spare water, tools etc,) on the plinths, or it could be the floor ifyour garage does not have plinths.

We are lucky to have four vertical poles from plinths to ceiling to which to attach the strap hooks, but some eye-plates on the walls would do the job - they are only take quite small lateral forces.

Geoff


----------

